# Diarrhea after leaving town - SOS🙋‍♀️



## beccamomoffour (Jan 24, 2021)

If anyone has insight on this I would love the help. My husband and I just went on a 9 day trip. Our 4 young kids stayed with my parents and we had a friend stay at our house with rocky, our 8 month old vizsla. Rocky started having diarrhea a couple days after we left. We got home yesterday and he is still having it. Could this be from the stress of us leaving? He also lost weight when we left, which is a bummer because at 8 months he only weighs 32 lbs. he’s so small. The vet isn’t concerned about his weight because he’s happy, has a ton of energy etc. He ate less when we left (I’m assuming from stress?) and he got wayyyy less exercise than normal. But besides that, someone was home with him all day etc. would you give it a couple days? Or would you take him to vet? Also is there a chance he will weigh in the 40s? He’s so small.
Sorry for the million questions. Thanks for the advice. Attached is a pic.


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

beccamomoffour said:


> If anyone has insight on this I would love the help. My husband and I just went on a 9 day trip. Our 4 young kids stayed with my parents and we had a friend stay at our house with rocky, our 8 month old vizsla. Rocky started having diarrhea a couple days after we left. We got home yesterday and he is still having it. Could this be from the stress of us leaving? He also lost weight when we left, which is a bummer because at 8 months he only weighs 32 lbs. he’s so small. The vet isn’t concerned about his weight because he’s happy, has a ton of energy etc. He ate less when we left (I’m assuming from stress?) and he got wayyyy less exercise than normal. But besides that, someone was home with him all day etc. would you give it a couple days? Or would you take him to vet? Also is there a chance he will weigh in the 40s? He’s so small.
> Sorry for the million questions. Thanks for the advice. Attached is a pic.
> 
> View attachment 104208


What was he fed or given? Or maybe ate something he shouldn't have without anyone watching him possibly *

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## beccamomoffour (Jan 24, 2021)

A-arons Kodster said:


> What was he fed or given? Or maybe ate something he shouldn't have without anyone watching him possibly *
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


What is fed Vs given? The girl said he didn’t eat anything he shouldn’t have and started it about 2-3 days after we were gone


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

beccamomoffour said:


> What is fed Vs given? The girl said he didn’t eat anything he shouldn’t have and started it about 2-3 days after we were gone


Does he have any cravings? Toilet paper....paper towel....dryer sheets* I'd Kody my Dog isn't watched....he can get into stuff and counter surf if not being watched.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Since this happened when he was not under your supervision and as A-arons Kodster mentions he could have gotten into something not appropriate, if it was my vizsla i would take him to the vet.


----------



## beccamomoffour (Jan 24, 2021)

A-arons Kodster said:


> Does he have any cravings? Toilet paper....paper towel....dryer sheets* I'd Kody my Dog isn't watched....he can get into stuff and counter surf if not being watched.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


No. He doesn’t counter surf or eat anything weird. But he eats only to survive. He isn’t food motivated at all. Won’t even eat the food our baby drops from high chair 🥲


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This is what I use anytime one of the dogs have a loose stool, and a bland diet if it continues for more than a day. If he is otherwise acting normal, ask your vet if you can drop off a stool sample.


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

texasred said:


> This is what I use anytime one of the dogs have a loose stool, and a bland diet if it continues for more than a day. If he is otherwise acting normal, ask your vet if you can drop off a stool sample.


I vote for Bland diet also* 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Another upvote for Bland diet. I’d also add a quality probiotic designed for dogs. It may have been stress but impossible to really know, now it’s time to reset his GI system.

don’t worry about his weight, Ellie was similar and is 35lb , happy and healthy at 17mos. She only eats to not starve. We get creative to get her to finish her food. Lately we add a teaspoon coconut oil and mix it in really well. She goes nuts for coconut oil for some reason, but hey it’s also good for them!


----------



## dsteinschneider (Mar 13, 2015)

We had a German Shepherd who stayed with one of our college age sons who is very reliable regarding feeding. Ryder developed diarrhea about the third day and we believe it was anxiety because the rest of the family was gone.


----------



## Bud D (10 mo ago)

you could try making some rice and adding some to his meals


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

My vet usually says Boiled hamburger and rice* good combo of easy food and nutrition for them if they are having stomach and pooping issues.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------

